# Excited!



## misslavey (Aug 17, 2011)

So I've recently made a few batches of CP soap for the first time. I had collected a ton of supplies for making it. But then today while I was going through my supplies, I realized the shea butter I bought is actually for MP and I couldn't be happier. I had bought some dyes at the very beginning that turned out to be unsuitable for CP soap, so now I'm really hyped because I actually have a use for them without having to go to the store again!

I have 2lbs of MP shea butter, 3 pastel dyes and I bought 5 new FO's today so I'm excited to get cracking and test these out. I've gotten some really neat ideas I want to play around with, so wish me luck


----------



## misslavey (Aug 18, 2011)

Nevermind, That went horribly. I'll give it one more try, but if that doesn't work I'm going to stick with CP.


----------



## misslavey (Aug 18, 2011)

Disregard the above post. I freaked out because I had thought M&P soap bases were much like chocolate, in that once it clumps up after heating, it's ruined. I took a deep breath after a quick google search, salvaged the previously melted soap from the garbage (lucky for me it was a brand new trash bag) and gave it another shot.

I've definitely learned my lesson..


----------



## khermsen (Aug 18, 2011)

I also started with CP, then tried MP.  I like to try out my soap design ideas with MP.


----------



## saltydog (Aug 18, 2011)

I went the other way around. MP was my baby and then i finally got up the courage (lye is scary) to try CP.
I love 'em both, but they're like apples and oranges!


----------



## misslavey (Aug 18, 2011)

I really enjoy both.. I like MP because it's so easy and has instant gratification, but I like CP because I can be creative with the soap properties and the possibilities seem endless. I picked up some more MP base from the local craft store (horribly overpriced) because I'm dying to do some more MP work tonight and really get creative with designs


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 18, 2011)

Is it she butter that you are adding to your M&P base or is it base that already has shea in it? I don't understand.


----------



## misslavey (Aug 18, 2011)

The base already has shea butter in it. This is what I used:







I bought a a couple more blocks of MP base made by this company. So far so good, except with the aloe vera soap base, as bars I made are feeling a bit slimy


----------



## Catmehndi (Aug 25, 2011)

We have customers who actually manage to make M&P look like CP...pretty impressive! I guess when you know what you're doing, you can do anything!
Have fun with your soaps!


----------

